# 2 Males Must Stay Together



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...95759&mtf=1


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH, my heart is breaking, I hope someone adopts them soon - they need a home!!!! Two cute guys.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, bless their little hearts. At 5 and 7, they're still youngsters. 

I need a bigger house


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's exactly what I thought when my friend told me about them.


----------

